# 6.0 good? or bad?



## <Benchmark>

I was thinking i might get a 6.0 diesel but i know they have a bad rep. Can anyone tell me if there are just certain years that are problem years or are they all problem years. Any info will help thanks


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Dont be lazy do a search. Actually just go on google and type in 6.0 problems and have fun reading.


----------



## Mark13

<Benchmark>;1426684 said:


> I was thinking i might get a 6.0 diesel but i know they have a bad rep. Can anyone tell me if there are just certain years that are problem years or are they all problem years. Any info will help thanks


The problem years are those between mid year 2003 and 2007.

I can think of a 2003 (250k+) and 2, 2005's, and a 2007 (only has 17k max on it) that I know the owners of who have had very minimal problems with their trucks. 
There's many others 03-06's that I've driven, worked on, or know the owners of that are nothing but a rolling train wreck. A friend of mine runs a diesel repair shop and he could probably add a few dozen to the list of rolling pos motors but has done service on some that are doing great but they are few and far between.

Unless you want to drop some coin (couple thousand) right off the bat on motor work to get rid of the problematic area's I'd steer clear.


----------



## <Benchmark>

been there done that i was just looking to get some more info. from what ive read some guys love em and some guys absolutly hate em. I wanted to talk to someone who know first hand. thanks for .02 though



THEGOLDPRO;1426701 said:


> Dont be lazy do a search. Actually just go on google and type in 6.0 problems and have fun reading.


----------



## <Benchmark>

Mark13;1426709 said:


> The problem years are those between mid year 2003 and 2007.
> 
> I can think of a 2003 (250k+) and 2, 2005's, and a 2007 (only has 17k max on it) that I know the owners of who have had very minimal problems with their trucks.
> There's many others 03-06's that I've driven, worked on, or know the owners of that are nothing but a rolling train wreck. A friend of mine runs a diesel repair shop and he could probably add a few dozen to the list of rolling pos motors but has done service on some that are doing great but they are few and far between.
> 
> Unless you want to drop some coin (couple thousand) right off the bat on motor work to get rid of the problematic area's I'd steer clear.


Thanks for your input. I think thats what im gonna do its just soo tempting cause i go online and see all these 6.0s for sale pretty cheap but there is a reason for that im sure lol


----------



## dfd9

Depends on if you want reliability or not. 

If not, go buy one. Actually, buy 2, you're going to need a second one.


----------



## Marek

Take it from someone who has alot of ford trucks, I wouldnt, there is a good reason a 7.3 is worth more than a 6.0 on resale.


----------



## Plowtoy

Their not as bad as everyone makes them out to be, but their NO 7.3L. The thing is, a 6.0 will last if you beat the crap out of it all day every day. They don't like to just putz around town empty. Load it up, drive it hard and your problems will be few IMO. I have 8 of them in my fleet of buses at work and have had very minimal problems with them.


----------



## alldayrj

I have 118k on mine, did the oil cooler and egr delete myself. i love the truck


----------



## GrowingSeasons

i have 7 of them total a few 03's an 05 and 3- 06s all with over 100k and i dont have many issues with them. you just have to have to have to keep a strict mantainece plan on them if you dont you'll have issues and also in the cold they have to warm a good 10-15 minutes if you do all that you should be ok.


----------



## <Benchmark>

GrowingSeasons;1427214 said:


> i have 7 of them total a few 03's an 05 and 3- 06s all with over 100k and i dont have many issues with them. you just have to have to have to keep a strict mantainece plan on them if you dont you'll have issues and also in the cold they have to warm a good 10-15 minutes if you do all that you should be ok.


Ok these kind of things make me think twice about buying one i feel like all the guys that are bad mouthing them are the people that dont own them and just hear bad stuff about them. any truck i get its going to have problems i just wanna make sure they are minimal problems. thanks for your input. One more question though. if you had to buy a truck today would you buy a 6.0?


----------



## dfd9

<Benchmark>;1427391 said:


> Ok these kind of things make me think twice about buying one i feel like all the guys that are bad mouthing them are the people that dont own them and just hear bad stuff about them. any truck i get its going to have problems i just wanna make sure they are minimal problems. thanks for your input. One more question though. if you had to buy a truck today would you buy a 6.0?


I have 3 and have spent more money keeping them operational this year than the rest of my trucks combined. I have 4 7.3's, a Cummins and a Cat. And a bunch of other stuff.

They are crap, I wouldn't buy one if the alternative was a horse and buggy with a v-plow.


----------



## doyles

i had a 2004 6.0 at 70000 the injector driver went bad cost 1200 to fix 
the 6.0 are only good when they run good 
ford has not had a good or dependable diesel since the 7.3
when i do buy another diesel it will be a cummins


----------



## <Benchmark>

doyles;1427441 said:


> i had a 2004 6.0 at 70000 the injector driver went bad cost 1200 to fix
> the 6.0 are only good when they run good
> ford has not had a good or dependable diesel since the 7.3
> when i do buy another diesel it will be a cummins


I have a cummins now its just the front ends and transmissions in them suck and thats two things a plow is gonna be hard on lol. I Love my cummins though it will pull anything i hook to it and very reliable


----------



## trqjnky

i havent read a post in this thread. but what i will tell you, is i just sent a 2004 f250 with a 6.0 to the dealership because the head bolts stretched and he needs head gaskets now. 20 hours of labor to repair. and thats not even touching the problematic egr. the truck had 54,000 miles on it too... .just my .02


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

we have a fleet of 05's at the concrete company, JUNK all are less then 50k on them and are on a hitler like maintenance schedule. 20 some injectors 3 sets of studs, 2 cracked heads, one FICM, a turbo, egr deletes oil cooler bs... they are really hit or miss. a big fat NO from me.

Worst part is, Ford turns there back.


----------



## alldayrj

watch all these videos
http://www.youtube.com/user/powerstrokehelp


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Buy a cummins, or a 6.4


----------



## Brian Young

Im torn, this is my first year with a 6.0L and so far I've put in a new fuel pump for 700 bucks. This is the only engine failure...so far. I changed the oil 1 time since I owned it, put a new fan clutch in it, new ball joints, new front coil springs and a couple other small things but none of those were engine related. We bought this truck without plow prep set up so we needed to make it right for plowing. When they break it can be expensive but when they run they are great. So far so good I think, I plan on doing a EGR delete kit, new oil cooler and head bolts some day but for now it seems to be running fine. No leaks or smoking but that could change tomorrow. Once you eliminate the common problems they seem to be good engines. My buddy just did head gaskets at 180k and he now has injector issues and is trading it in. Even stock, this thing moves piles of snow like nothing. I put it to a good test the other day while plowing. I had good traction and I moved a frozen snow pile the size of my tuck with out any problems. I don't make a habit of doing this but just wanted to see the full power. Plus after 2 days of plowing and driving all over the place I bet I used maybe between 1/4-1/2 tank of fuel. I have to get used to not needing to put the pedal to the metal to move snow and the mileage will get better. There's no doubt they have issues but a few things to look for is smoking, the smell of coolant, any obvious leaks and general condition. Have the vin number run at a local Ford dealer for any updates etc. People say stay away from the 03-04's but I know guys who are still running them and love them, personally I would look for an 05 or newer with average miles. Ours is an 05 that had 81k on it when we bought it last March.


----------



## davidscag

Mark13;1426709 said:


> The problem years are those between mid year 2003 and 2007.
> 
> I can think of a 2003 (250k+) and 2, 2005's, and a 2007 (only has 17k max on it) that I know the owners of who have had very minimal problems with their trucks.
> There's many others 03-06's that I've driven, worked on, or know the owners of that are nothing but a rolling train wreck. A friend of mine runs a diesel repair shop and he could probably add a few dozen to the list of rolling pos motors but has done service on some that are doing great but they are few and far between.
> 
> Unless you want to drop some coin (couple thousand) right off the bat on motor work to get rid of the problematic area's I'd steer clear.


I def agree steer clear unless you want to keep dumping money into it


----------



## <Benchmark>

alldayrj;1427520 said:


> watch all these videos
> http://www.youtube.com/user/powerstrokehelp


dang thanks this guy has lots of good tips. Thanks a lot


----------



## fatboy

Don't listen to these guys! there great trucks! I should know I fix them...alot...by the way I PM'ed you my phone # I take cash! payup :laughing: just kiding, ther not too bad, yes they have there problems but if spend the money when its needed to do it right you'll have a good truck.


----------



## s. donato

i have an 04 and haven't had any issues out side of any 8 year old truck would have.

i am very strict with maintenance and if i see anything that could become an issue it gets replaced.


all that said i bought mine with 70k on it and would only buy it from a dealer with a ford motor co. drive train warranty(i am covered for 3 years or 100k from the date of MY purchase). mainly b/c they wanted so much for it and couldn't get it off their lot. i took a chance on it and am happy i did.


----------



## Mark13

H&HPropertyMait;1427522 said:


> Buy a cummins, or a 6.4


Or a Dmax. Don't let the ifs front ends scare you.



davidscag;1427542 said:


> I def agree steer clear unless you want to keep dumping money into it


If you build them right they seem to hold together well.

And nothing sounds like a straight piped 6.0 turning some rpm's.


----------



## <Benchmark>

fatboy;1427683 said:


> Don't listen to these guys! there great trucks! I should know I fix them...alot...by the way I PM'ed you my phone # I take cash! payup :laughing: just kiding, ther not too bad, yes they have there problems but if spend the money when its needed to do it right you'll have a good truck.


ok well if i got one and say nothing has been replaced in it. What are some very common things that go wrong in these trucks.

I know the turbo, injectors, head bolts, egr is all but anything else im missing.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Mark13;1427724 said:


> Or a Dmax. Don't let the ifs front ends scare you.
> 
> If you build them right they seem to hold together well.
> 
> And nothing sounds like a straight piped 6.0 turning some rpm's.


I'd have a dmax as a play truck not a work truck and 6 liters sound good for a minute but at pulls they sure get annoying


----------



## <Benchmark>

Mark13;1427724 said:


> Or a Dmax. Don't let the ifs front ends scare you.
> 
> If you build them right they seem to hold together well.
> 
> And nothing sounds like a straight piped 6.0 turning some rpm's.


im gonna have to say the duramax is def a option even though i own a dodge lol I like the ifs in chevys. Also i love the sound of a 6.0


----------



## <Benchmark>

H&HPropertyMait;1427753 said:


> I'd have a dmax as a play truck not a work truck and 6 liters sound good for a minute but at pulls they sure get annoying


my play truck is a dodge but idk the sound of that whistle is great


----------



## fatboy

#1 get rid of the crap Ford gold coolant!!!!!!! perform a extensive flush of the cooling system (search youtube for 6.0 lt coolant flush) and add a coolant filtration system like Synister diesel's Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

<Benchmark>;1427765 said:


> my play truck is a dodge but idk the sound of that whistle is great


I hate the whistle of a 6.0 just cruising around or when trying to work it.

I'm talking about this sound:


----------



## drp

04 crew 6.0 F350(early 04 with 03MY engine). 510,000km(315,000miles). we have done head gaskets, 2 sets inj, oil cooler, FICM, tranny. Over all costs per kilometer all maintenance and repairs included for the last 300,000km (does not include the head gaskets repair) 10cents per kilometer. 

I have tracked my truck costs per kilometer since about 1992. This is right in line with previous vehicles of the same class.


----------



## dieseltech

Ive got an 06. I love the truck...89k and up to about 80k i had no problems at all. Around 80k i sold my 02 cummins and decided to mod my 6.0 so i did egr delete, studs, cooland filter and a laundry list of other toys but up to that point i had no issues. I change the oil every 5k on synthetic and flushed the coolant regularly. There are alot of 6.0's on the road


----------



## drp

Yup. mine still has the factory original turbo and EGR cooler and valve.


----------



## Case 445

I have a 2003 6.0 runs great! I have 119,000 miles on it and no problems with it. Its got a Edge chip cold air box and 4" exhaust. Sounds like a jet taking off! You either get a good one or a bad one and i must have got a good one. Good Luck!


----------



## Marek

Other problems ................. dash goes bad 600.00 fix constant o rings on inj. cam sensors rusting oil pans , but hey you dont have to pull the motor to change on the 6.0. Turbo sticking , EGR ,sure there are things I have forgot


----------



## dfd9

Marek;1428317 said:


> Other problems ................. dash goes bad 600.00 fix constant o rings on inj. cam sensors rusting oil pans , but hey you dont have to pull the motor to change on the 6.0. Turbo sticking , EGR ,sure there are things I have forgot


P-shaw, they're great engines. Thumbs Up


----------



## Plowtoy

Just my opinion, but I think a lot of the head issues are caused from people trying to get an additional 500 (give or take a few hundred) horse power by plugging in a computer and turning things up. All of my 6.0s in my fleet at work are BONE STOCK, and produce good power. I think a lot of problems are caused by aftermarket mods. If FORD wanted a 1200 hp diesel, they would have made one. I cant imagine how much money the vehicle manufactures put into R&D before actually building an engine and testing it. 
Other than my 8 at work, a buddy of mine has an early 6.0 that gets run every day from Grand Rapids Mi, to Toledo Ohio and has well over 400k on it. It has had injectors a couple times and the egr cooler done, but its still a strong runner.


----------



## plowguy43

<Benchmark>;1427509 said:


> I have a cummins now its just the front ends and transmissions in them suck and thats two things a plow is gonna be hard on lol. I Love my cummins though it will pull anything i hook to it and very reliable


I love the 6.0 and have a friend with one that bought it with 70k miles and now it has 96k (he's selling for $17k because he needed a crew cab and bought an 08). He has had not 1 problem with it at all and its a nice truck and nice running engine. There are a lot of horror stories online, but this is where people come to complain about things so its expected. There are soo many of these on the road that they have to be somewhat decent motors if maintained correctly. With modifications to the EGR system, it can be a very reliable motor.

With that being said - A GM/Ford/Dodge while plowing, will all eat front end parts - especially the diesel's due to weight. Best thing to do is buy some nice aftermarket parts when replacing them. As for the tranny behind the cummins, for $4000 you can have a nicely built tranny that will be nearly bulletproof. You'll spend that much alone modifying the 6.0 to be "reliable" off the bat. Not saying its 100% necessary to do everything to the 6.0 but it is smart if you need to depend on it.


----------



## dfd9

Plowtoy;1428380 said:


> Just my opinion, but I think a lot of the head issues are caused from people trying to get an additional 500 (give or take a few hundred) horse power by plugging in a computer and turning things up. All of my 6.0s in my fleet at work are BONE STOCK, and produce good power. I think a lot of problems are caused by aftermarket mods. If FORD wanted a 1200 hp diesel, they would have made one. I cant imagine how much money the vehicle manufactures put into R&D before actually building an engine and testing it.
> Other than my 8 at work, a buddy of mine has an early 6.0 that gets run every day from Grand Rapids Mi, to Toledo Ohio and has well over 400k on it. It has had injectors a couple times and the egr cooler done, but its still a strong runner.


Good thing it's only your opinion, because all mine are stock. And as stated, other than injectors none of my problems have had to do with lifting heads, stretched bolts, EGR's plugged, puking coolant, etc. All related to injectors, FICM and HPOP system.



plowguy43;1428450 said:


> There are a lot of horror stories online, but this is where people come to complain about things so its expected. There are soo many of these on the road that they have to be somewhat decent motors if maintained correctly. With modifications to the EGR system, it can be a very reliable motor.


Again with the mods to allegedly make it reliable. Having to do a bunch of work does not make it reliable. How much word does a Cummins or D-max take to make it reliable?

Regarding the comment about how many are out there, really? McD's is the largest hamburger chain in the world, doesn't mean they're the best or even good.

And the maintenance line again.

Whatever, same ole same ole.


----------



## <Benchmark>

I have come down to this you arent gonna buy a perfect truck they are all gonna have some issues. Dodge = bad transmissions and sweet cummins Ford = the 6.0 which can suck if you get a bad apple and good everything else chevys = bad gauges and injectors but good truck over all. I see it now im gonna get ripped apart for this but its my opinion. everything has its issues


----------



## plowguy43

I understand where your coming from but I have several close friends that only run 6.0's and have had nothing but good luck with them. And to reference Mcd's, did I ever say all 6.0's were good?? No I said there has to be some good ones out there if they sold so many of them. Hard to argue with a truck that has only had an HPOP replaced once in 96k miles.


dfd9;1428479 said:


> Good thing it's only your opinion, because all mine are stock. And as stated, other than injectors none of my problems have had to do with lifting heads, stretched bolts, EGR's plugged, puking coolant, etc. All related to injectors, FICM and HPOP system.
> 
> Again with the mods to allegedly make it reliable. Having to do a bunch of work does not make it reliable. How much word does a Cummins or D-max take to make it reliable?
> 
> Regarding the comment about how many are out there, really? McD's is the largest hamburger chain in the world, doesn't mean they're the best or even good.
> 
> And the maintenance line again.
> 
> Whatever, same ole same ole.


----------



## 03sd

A company that I used to work for had a bunch of F250's 350's they all had the 6.0, they didn't have to many motor problems even with the guys beating the living snot out of em. We had more trans problems than anything and I don't believe that was Fords fault it was the drive it like you stole not my truck mentality that did more damage than anything. IMO they are a good motor just my .02 worth


----------



## mustangman02232

fatboy;1427772 said:


> #1 get rid of the crap Ford gold coolant!!!!!!! perform a extensive flush of the cooling system (search youtube for 6.0 lt coolant flush) and add a coolant filtration system like Synister diesel's Thumbs Up


this is probably the biggest thing, a scanguage 2 to moniter EOT and ECT will also work wonders. other then that, ford oil/fuel filters, and fuel additive every other tank or so (which you should do regardless of truck)

I have a 150HP tune on mine and I will pull a bobcat or haul whatever with it, and do 22mpg empty. I have factory heads and my EGR was good when it got deleted to do the oil cooler.

bigger question, do you really need a diesel or will a 5.4 or V10 suffice? they are cheaper to own, maintain, and dont get mad if you let them sit for a while


----------



## fatboy

mustangman02232;1428835 said:


> this is probably the biggest thing, a scanguage 2 to moniter EOT and ECT will also work wonders. other then that, ford oil/fuel filters, and fuel additive every other tank or so (which you should do regardless of truck)
> 
> I have a 150HP tune on mine and I will pull a bobcat or haul whatever with it, and do 22mpg empty. I have factory heads and my EGR was good when it got deleted to do the oil cooler.
> 
> bigger question, do you really need a diesel or will a 5.4 or V10 suffice? they are cheaper to own, maintain, and dont get mad if you let them sit for a while


Yes! good point on the EOT, ECT, very important to prevent problems! I can't say it enough to people, CHANGE THE COOLANT!!!!!!!! it is the reason these things are failing!

The Ford filters too are very important, aftermarket filters don't seal properly therefore allow crap past them....= BAD!


----------



## dieseltech

Wow! Somebody's 6.0 pissed in your cheerios huh...



dfd9;1428479 said:


> Good thing it's only your opinion, because all mine are stock. And as stated, other than injectors none of my problems have had to do with lifting heads, stretched bolts, EGR's plugged, puking coolant, etc. All related to injectors, FICM and HPOP system.
> 
> Again with the mods to allegedly make it reliable. Having to do a bunch of work does not make it reliable. How much word does a Cummins or D-max take to make it reliable?
> 
> Regarding the comment about how many are out there, really? McD's is the largest hamburger chain in the world, doesn't mean they're the best or even good.
> 
> And the maintenance line again.
> 
> Whatever, same ole same ole.


----------



## <Benchmark>

mustangman02232;1428835 said:


> this is probably the biggest thing, a scanguage 2 to moniter EOT and ECT will also work wonders. other then that, ford oil/fuel filters, and fuel additive every other tank or so (which you should do regardless of truck)
> 
> I have a 150HP tune on mine and I will pull a bobcat or haul whatever with it, and do 22mpg empty. I have factory heads and my EGR was good when it got deleted to do the oil cooler.
> 
> bigger question, do you really need a diesel or will a 5.4 or V10 suffice? they are cheaper to own, maintain, and dont get mad if you let them sit for a while


well my other truck is a diesel and i just love the fact it gets great milage and the power they have. Im just not a fan of gassers.


----------



## MickiRig1

Some of you have probably seen this from me before about the 6.0 engine. I have driven Ford Diesels in ambulances since they came out. I have worked ambulance for 33 years.
The 6.0 without a doubt is may favorite engine! It is a drivers engine. It has power, it spools up quick, pulls hard and has no dead spots. I truly love driving this engine! BUT, My God they break way too often! All the guys that work on my old unit put the fuel additive in every time we fueled. We checked fluids everyday. We drove it like we stole it. Never let it idle without the fast idle engaged. It still had injector and EGR problems! At 150k miles.
Then a Cam Follower pin traveled thru the oil pumps and popped the engine. I just went back to an old 7.3 unit. Atleast it gets me to the end of a shift.
Buy one at your own risk. You may get a good one. If I bought one I would spend the money and have it bullet proofed.


----------



## ultimate plow

I love mine! Had it a little over 4 years now. 3 years I left it stock except exhaust. Absolutley no problems. Finally got the itch to throw some parts at it. I read up not knowing what was the truth about these trucks. Before I studied all I heard was 6.0s sucked. Does it suck ford left us the buyeres to fix some of these problems hell yeah it does. But its up to you. You may not have problems you may have some problems stock or modified. I love my truck to death! I just wish there was no such thing as rust! Its very very slight on the rear wheel wells like usual.


----------



## 87chevy

Plowtoy;1428380 said:


> Just my opinion, but I think a lot of the head issues are caused from people trying to get an additional 500 (give or take a few hundred) horse power by plugging in a computer and turning things up. All of my 6.0s in my fleet at work are BONE STOCK, and produce good power. I think a lot of problems are caused by aftermarket mods. If FORD wanted a 1200 hp diesel, they would have made one. I cant imagine how much money the vehicle manufactures put into R&D before actually building an engine and testing it.
> Other than my 8 at work, a buddy of mine has an early 6.0 that gets run every day from Grand Rapids Mi, to Toledo Ohio and has well over 400k on it. It has had injectors a couple times and the egr cooler done, but its still a strong runner.


Ahh yeah, road miles and plowing miles are 2 completely different things. You should know that. Hell Merchant auto took in a d max that had 900k on it, just pulling classic cars across the country on a 1 car trailer. It'd never had the valve covers off. So the end of your statement literally means nothing.



<Benchmark>;1428570 said:


> I have come down to this you arent gonna buy a perfect truck they are all gonna have some issues. Dodge = bad transmissions and sweet cummins Ford = the 6.0 which can suck if you get a bad apple and good everything else chevys = bad gauges and injectors but good truck over all. I see it now im gonna get ripped apart for this but its my opinion. everything has its issues


Chevy hasn't had an injector problem since the LB7.....


----------



## Plowtoy

87chevy;1430092 said:
 

> Ahh yeah, road miles and plowing miles are 2 completely different things. You should know that. Hell Merchant auto took in a d max that had 900k on it, just pulling classic cars across the country on a 1 car trailer. It'd never had the valve covers off. So the end of your statement literally means nothing.
> 
> Chevy hasn't had an injector problem since the LB7.....


Maybe you missed my first post in this tread.

IMO, Merchant isn't the greatest thing since sliced bread like everybody makes him out to be. He knows his stuff about the duramax, but other than that I'd call him an average wrench. I've been to his place, its in my back yard

As far as the Chevy injector problems, they haven't had any? not even one? since the LB7?


----------



## RepoMan1968

<Benchmark>;1426684 said:


> I was thinking i might get a 6.0 diesel but i know they have a bad rep. Can anyone tell me if there are just certain years that are problem years or are they all problem years. Any info will help thanks


We have (2) 2006 6.0's .The last year 60's were made . All good


----------



## 87chevy

Plowtoy;1430115 said:


> Maybe you missed my first post in this tread.
> 
> IMO, Merchant isn't the greatest thing since sliced bread like everybody makes him out to be. He knows his stuff about the duramax, but other than that I'd call him an average wrench. I've been to his place, its in my back yard
> 
> As far as the Chevy injector problems, they haven't had any? not even one? since the LB7?


Well since you are all knowing, you tell me. But no one made a stink about the LLY LBZ and LMM injectors if they did have problems.


----------



## Plowtoy

87chevy;1430302 said:


> Well since you are all knowing, you tell me. But no one made a stink about the LLY LBZ and LMM injectors if they did have problems.


First off, I am not all knowing. I have turned wrenches on both engines though so I have SOME knowledge on the subject. Besides the thread wasn't "whats better, duramax or 6.0". If the OP wanted info on the duramax, he would have asked for it.

*WHY CAN'T WE EVER STAY ON TOPIC??? *


----------



## 87chevy

Because no one canmake comparisons that make sense...................... So youve got 6 or 8 or whatever buses with 6.0s and know someone whos got 400k road miles on one.... That's not plowing duty.... Personally I know that the 6.0 ambulane my county had took a dump in the middle of a call. Yep, greeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaat motor....


----------



## Plowtoy

87chevy;1430448 said:


> Because no one canmake comparisons that make sense...................... So youve got 6 or 8 or whatever buses with 6.0s and know someone whos got 400k road miles on one.... That's not plowing duty.... Personally I know that the 6.0 ambulane my county had took a dump in the middle of a call. Yep, greeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaat motor....


O.K., I give up. Your name says it all 87chevy. Its o.k. to be a die hard GM fan.I once was too (until I had a 4L80E fail behind a vortec 5.7 at 44k). I, by NO means, am saying that the 6.0 is the greatest engine EVER produced. I'm saying with MY experience with them, their not that bad and I believe that is what the OP was asking for. Maybe I'm wrong, but i doubt it.

As far as "plowing duty" goes, the engine rotates the same direction regardless of witch way you are traveling (forward or reverse). What difference does it make if I am stop and go in a parking lot in a pick up with a plow, or on a city street in a loaded bus? The engine probably doesn't know the difference


----------



## 87chevy

I'm by no means a die hard GM fan, do I like GM? Yes. Do I prefer it? Yes. But I think The new Ford's are a great looking truck. Theres good things and bad things about the 6.0s. Some are bad seeds and some work great. Good for them. But I've seen enough to sway me away from them. It's not just one instance like you're 4L80E. It takes more than one thing to drive me away from a brand.

In the end it's up to the OP, I personally would stay away unless you're prepared to do the things Navistar didn't. If you find a good one, good for you. If you get a bad one... Be ready to pay.


----------



## Plowtoy

87chevy, I too have no REAL brand preference anymore when it comes to vehicles (and have owned too many to count since I started driving 18 years ago) even though I have 2 GM's in the driveway. One thing I learned while I was in school learning how to wrench is "THEIR ALL JUNK, JUST SOME ARE WORSE THAN OTHERS". I wish I could say it was only one thing that drove me away from NEW gm trucks back in the late 90s early 2000, it was multiple. I had a 2000 GMC SIERRA CLASSIC 3500. I leased it specifically for my plow business. In the 50k miles I had it, intake gaskets leaked, broke (in two) the pitman arm and had a catastrophic trans failure and the rear end was rebuilt twice. I LOVED THAT TRUCK (It was a regular cab long box). To this day, I believe GM builds a good CAR, and heck, I drive a Yukon as a daily driver. I just think that the 6.0 ford has a bad rap given to them by people that have no REAL experience with them. 
I hope there are no hard feelings, as I'm just trying to give my experienced opinion to the OP
Bottom line is, *EVERY MANUFACTURE HAS ITS FAULTS*, and we could bad mouth any brand on the market today


----------



## 87chevy

Plowtoy;1430630 said:


> 87chevy, I too have no REAL brand preference anymore when it comes to vehicles (and have owned too many to count since I started driving 18 years ago) even though I have 2 GM's in the driveway. One thing I learned while I was in school learning how to wrench is "THEIR ALL JUNK, JUST SOME ARE WORSE THAN OTHERS". I wish I could say it was only one thing that drove me away from NEW gm trucks back in the late 90s early 2000, it was multiple. I had a 2000 GMC SIERRA CLASSIC 3500. I leased it specifically for my plow business. In the 50k miles I had it, intake gaskets leaked, broke (in two) the pitman arm and had a catastrophic trans failure and the rear end was rebuilt twice. I LOVED THAT TRUCK (It was a regular cab long box). To this day, I believe GM builds a good CAR, and heck, I drive a Yukon as a daily driver. I just think that the 6.0 ford has a bad rap given to them by people that have no REAL experience with them.
> I hope there are no hard feelings, as I'm just trying to give my experienced opinion to the OP
> Bottom line is, *EVERY MANUFACTURE HAS ITS FAULTS*, and we could bad mouth any brand on the market today


None, I can't agree more with most of what you said. Especially the junk part ha, if it weren't for that there wouldn't be a need for those of use learning how to wrench Thumbs Up


----------



## <Benchmark>

RepoMan1968;1430119 said:


> We have (2) 2006 6.0's .The last year 60's were made . All good


thanks for being to the point haha


----------



## <Benchmark>

well thanks for all the input and the only reason i said injectors is because i have heard of people replacing them at 50k but maybe just a few were bad idk no big deal we all have our opinion


----------



## dfd9

87chevy;1430448 said:


> Because no one canmake comparisons that make sense...................... So youve got 6 or 8 or whatever buses with 6.0s and know someone whos got 400k road miles on one.... That's not plowing duty.... Personally I know that the 6.0 ambulane my county had took a dump in the middle of a call. Yep, greeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaat motor....


The funny\stupid thing here is, that even the guys who say they are great also readily admit some are crap.

So the OP goes out and buys one of these thinking for a few extra grand he can make one bulletproof. Problem is, he bought one of the crap ones. And this is his one and only way of making money with that plow truck.

Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## ultimate plow

dfd9;1430854 said:


> The funny\stupid thing here is, that even the guys who say they are great also readily admit some are crap.
> 
> So the OP goes out and buys one of these thinking for a few extra grand he can make one bulletproof. Problem is, he bought one of the crap ones. And this is his one and only way of making money with that plow truck.
> 
> Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


Hmmm....Step 1. USE a scan guage or monitoring device. This will explain anything. These motors are GREAT and anyone that says they suck is just ignorant!


----------



## RepoMan1968

you got it rite UP. they're like anything else , beat em and put em away dirty , dont change or check the oil and wallah . your screwdussmileyflag


----------



## 87chevy

05 F-250 ECSB 6.0 4x4
Western and snowex, icon suspension, nitto, SCT X3 custom tuned, EGR delete, garrett powermax, Blue spring mod, STC fitting, Banjo bolts, Edge CS, MBRP, dieselsite coolant filter, elc coolant, firestone airbags with compressor, ford 08 mirrors



ultimate plow;1431206 said:


> Hmmm....Step 1. USE a scan guage or monitoring device. This will explain anything. These motors are GREAT and anyone that says they suck is just ignorant!


If yours was stock would you still say that?


----------



## ultimate plow

87chevy;1431472 said:


> 05 F-250 ECSB 6.0 4x4
> Western and snowex, icon suspension, nitto, SCT X3 custom tuned, EGR delete, garrett powermax, Blue spring mod, STC fitting, Banjo bolts, Edge CS, MBRP, dieselsite coolant filter, elc coolant, firestone airbags with compressor, ford 08 mirrors
> 
> If yours was stock would you still say that?


Yea. Sure. Absolutley. As long as I had some sort of guages.


----------



## dfd9

ultimate plow;1431206 said:


> Hmmm....Step 1. USE a scan guage or monitoring device. This will explain anything. *These motors are GREAT and anyone that says they suck is just ignorant!*


Thanks! Thumbs Up

BTW, how many do you own?

How many customers do you have depending on each and every one?

How many employees livelihoods do you have depending on each one?

My name is on the side of the truck, and if I can't do the job that I promised the customer, because the 6.0s SUCK, that is my word and my reputation on the line.


----------



## MickiRig1

Take the injectors. Our company has a contract with Ford for some repairs. We can run a balance for a while to keep the repair department on budget. We also get a very nice discount on parts and labor. The head mechanic / service manager told me about injector replacement. It cost's us $3,000 to have it done on a 6.0 diesel. It cost's Joe Truck owner $5,000 to have done! Is that really right to pay a big premium to get the diesel engine. Then have to pay to have it repaired? At a low mileage for a diesel? Ford should be ashamed to have put this motor out! Then to keep selling it.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

ultimate plow;1431206 said:


> These motors are GREAT and anyone that says they suck is just ignorant!


You're kidding! Lmao!!!! 
**** you gotta let them idle all day during winter because it'll miss for 25 minutes until the junk oil fired injectors are warm.
You can hop in a 7.3 and it runs like a top after warming up for... A minute. Good luck with that on a 6. Slow.
Buy a Cummins  haha kidding, anything but a 6.0


----------



## MickiRig1

A 6.0 unit I drove for a while. It took at least a mile before it would do over 20MPH when cold. Kinda bad for an ambulance! We would have to drive a mile before we lite up and turned the siren on!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

MickiRig1;1434092 said:


> A 6.0 unit I drove for a while. It took at least a mile before it would do over 20MPH when cold. Kinda bad for an ambulance! We would have to drive a mile before we lite up and turned the siren on!


Exactly, it really can be a problem. Pulling a t300 bobcat behind the 550s trying to merge... After having it warm up for half an hour, still is a dog!


----------



## big_stroker

I'm a die hard Ford guy to the bone but I will tell anyone to NEVER buy a 6.0 

I have worked on WAY to many of them.

Only diesel trucks I'd ever own is a 7.3 like I have and a 6.7 

the 6.4's are alright but they still have a LOT of issues. Until the 6.7 came out i thought Ford was going to lose its diesel market.

I'd never own a Dodge truck but I would a 5.9 CR Cummins... And I dont even look at Chevys as a truck.


----------



## Plowtoy

big_stroker;1434400 said:


> And I dont even look at Chevys as a truck.


Thats a pretty strong statement  IMO anything other than a regular cab long box truck, is a CAR with a box on it. (yes I do have a crew cab, it wasnt my first choice, and no, its not a real truck)


----------



## 87chevy

ultimate plow;1431647 said:


> Yea. Sure. Absolutley. As long as I had some sort of guages.


Riiiiiiigghtttt


----------



## NBI Lawn

I can only comment on plowing and and towing with a 6.0. I had an 06 F-350 RCLB as a work truck for two years. Pulled trailers fine but I always felt it had major turbo lag. Plowing it did great but again it took so long for it to make power I had to time pushing into piles more than in other trucks... had to carry momentum if that makes sense. 

The truck I drove for the company had 40-60,000miles on it when I had it. They still use it and have not had any major issues. They do have another identical truck that they ended up trading in do to so many issues and being out of warranty. They had a 'good" one and a "bad" one.


----------



## mustangman02232

Plowtoy;1434461 said:


> Thats a pretty strong statement  IMO anything other than a regular cab long box truck, is a CAR with a box on it. (yes I do have a crew cab, it wasnt my first choice, and no, its not a real truck)


requirements when i was looking for a truck it was to be an XLT, RCLB, with manual hubs and the floor shifter, I got it in 09 for 18.5 with 40k on it. it was between that or a 00 F250 with 150k, that need an oil pan, valve covers, timing cover, rad support etc for something like 15k, without a plow. I dont buy anything that i cant get for a steal, and technically I didnt need the new truck but I decided to shift my buisness to part time and worked full time for someone else making some good money due to the economy. I was actually ready to put an ATS kit on my 90, fix the rust and clean it up, but it was still a 90 F350, that I was ready to dump ~5k into and I would still have a 90 F350 with 180k. My truck has only left me stranded once and that was thanks to a stupid B!tch ex gf that drove it to a friends house one night while I was passed out in the bed  and left the lights on all night

just a thought, 2006 and 2007 6.0s had a 5 year/100k warrenty, and had less warrenty claims then any year 7.3 which had 3/36, 

I remember being ~9 years old and hearing my uncle complain about "these new god damned powerstroke motors are a POS im never getting rid of my 6.9"

I dont know enough about the 6.4s to say much about them othen then I have no interest in paying an extra $0.60 a gallon for 10-12 mpg, If I were to ever buy a new truck it would be a 6.2 gasser


----------



## sectlandscaping

I was going to look at a 6.0 because the price was right but after reading a bit I'm kinda scared. So I read up on the 5.4 gasser and that seems just as bad. Maybe a little bit cheaper to fix but not reliable by any means.


----------



## damian

i think they are great, i have a constant stream of them at my shop.yesterday and today i have 2 no starts:1 hp leak ,1 hp pump,1 no start cold: ficm. 1 2010 ambulance no start hot: dummy plug leak.1 # 2 injector failure and the no start cold has blown headgaskets as well. all different years but i see more 04-06. and the week is just getting started. the good news is these engines can be made to last and be reliable but it involves much time and $ and most mods needed are not leagal. good luck.


----------



## RepoMan1968

big_stroker;1434400 said:


> I'm a die hard Ford guy to the bone but I will tell anyone to NEVER buy a 6.0
> 
> I have worked on WAY to many of them.
> 
> Only diesel trucks I'd ever own is a 7.3 like I have and a 6.7
> 
> the 6.4's are alright but they still have a LOT of issues. Until the 6.7 came out i thought Ford was going to lose its diesel market.
> 
> I'd never own a Dodge truck but I would a 5.9 CR Cummins... And I dont even look at Chevys as a truck.


*the whole idea of the 60 is to mod it till it runs like a raped ape , which will cost you anywhere from 2k up . plenty of deletes , something old but something new
something wet sleeved, mechanically injected and inline but something blue.payup*


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RepoMan1968;1436245 said:


> *the whole idea of the 60 is to mod it till it runs like a raped ape , which will cost you anywhere from 2k up . plenty of deletes , something old but something new
> something wet sleeved, mechanically injected and inline but something blue.payup*


4k to make it half way reliable.


----------



## 87chevy

RepoMan1968;1436245 said:


> *the whole idea of the 60 is to mod it till it runs like a raped ape , which will cost you anywhere from 2k up . plenty of deletes , something old but something new
> something wet sleeved, mechanically injected and inline but something blue.payup*


Seems to defeat the whoooooole purpose of buying a new truck doesnt it? To have to stick 2k into a truck after the initial cost. Not to mention doing deletes voids warrenty...


----------



## big_stroker

Right up front with a 6.0 you HAVE to do EGR delete and resurface the heads and install studs. And you would probably want to install a coolant filter kit. Then you still have to deal with dirty oil coolers and turbo vans... Oh and not to mention injector problems even though using REV X helps them a lot.

Oh and if you can't do the work your self for a shop to do all this your looking at around 5k


----------



## dfd9

damian;1436240 said:


> i think they are great, i have a constant stream of them at my shop.yesterday and today i have 2 no starts:1 hp leak ,1 hp pump,1 no start cold: ficm. 1 2010 ambulance no start hot: dummy plug leak.1 # 2 injector failure and the no start cold has blown headgaskets as well. all different years but i see more 04-06. and the week is just getting started. the good news is these engines can be made to last and be reliable but it involves much time and $ and most mods needed are not leagal. good luck.


Truer words have never been spoken. My mechanic loves 6.0s as well, not the actual working on them, but the money they bring in for him.



H&HPropertyMait;1436551 said:


> 4k to make it half way reliable.


About 10K will make it really reliable, by deStroking it and installing a Cummin(g)s.



big_stroker;1436652 said:


> Right up front with a 6.0 you HAVE to do EGR delete and resurface the heads and install studs. And you would probably want to install a coolant filter kit. Then you still have to deal with dirty oil coolers and turbo vans... Oh and not to mention injector problems even though using REV X helps them a lot.
> 
> Oh and if you can't do the work your self for a shop to do all this your looking at around 5k


And again, very few of my problems have been EGR related or head lifting related. All injectors, FICM, HPOP, etc.


----------



## big_stroker

Yeah I forgot about the FICM problems.

Damn 6 blows


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

dfd9;1436666 said:


> About 10K will make it really reliable, by deStroking it and installing a Cummin(g)s
> 
> .


Whats a CumminGs??

Destroked has some great stuff and it makes the whole process quite easy.


----------



## dfd9

H&HPropertyMait;1436746 said:


> Whats a CumminGs??
> 
> Destroked has some great stuff and it makes the whole process quite easy.


Thumbs Up :laughing::laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## ultimate plow

dfd9;1432084 said:


> Thanks! Thumbs Up
> 
> BTW, how many do you own?
> 
> How many customers do you have depending on each and every one?
> 
> How many employees livelihoods do you have depending on each one?
> 
> My name is on the side of the truck, and if I can't do the job that I promised the customer, because the 6.0s SUCK, that is my word and my reputation on the line.


I could care less about what people think heard or worked on.

I own 1 vehicle. So I guess im screwed according to you and some. I know to to many people with stock 04-06 trucks that refuse to spend money on any mods. Because they have over 100K on them and run fine no serious problems. I know people that had sh*tty ones too. Look if u get off on givin ur 6.0 liter opinion fine we all heard it too many times. Its been years since these trucks been out so theres a wide variety of them for sale. Not everyone wants to purchase an old vehicle like a 7.3 yet they dont wanna buy a new diesel with all the emissions.


----------



## ultimate plow

big_stroker;1434400 said:


> I'm a die hard Ford guy to the bone but I will tell anyone to NEVER buy a 6.0
> 
> I have worked on WAY to many of them.
> 
> Only diesel trucks I'd ever own is a 7.3 like I have and a 6.7
> 
> the 6.4's are alright but they still have a LOT of issues. Until the 6.7 came out i thought Ford was going to lose its diesel market.
> 
> I'd never own a Dodge truck but I would a 5.9 CR Cummins... And I dont even look at Chevys as a truck.


Gotch Ya! So basically you offer get this right, anybody thats owns something other than a old 7.3, 6.7, and 5.9, is a piece of crap?


----------



## ultimate plow

H&HPropertyMait;1434077 said:


> You're kidding! Lmao!!!!
> **** you gotta let them idle all day during winter because it'll miss for 25 minutes until the junk oil fired injectors are warm.
> You can hop in a 7.3 and it runs like a top after warming up for... A minute. Good luck with that on a 6. Slow.
> Buy a Cummins  haha kidding, anything but a 6.0


buy a cummins haha kidding anything but a 6.0??????? checked off


----------



## RepoMan1968

<Benchmark>;1426684 said:


> I was thinking i might get a 6.0 diesel but i know they have a bad rep. Can anyone tell me if there are just certain years that are problem years or are they all problem years. Any info will help thanks


'06 & early '07's are the last years out and considered best . check the oasis report . we have 3 '06's that are modded and fine . When modded , tuned right and taken properly cared of , they are the fastest / strongest diesels out there .

Fresh Oil is the heart of this motor .


----------



## ultimate plow

87chevy;1434486 said:


> Riiiiiiigghtttt


Sarcasm love it! checked off


----------



## ultimate plow

damian;1436240 said:


> i think they are great, i have a constant stream of them at my shop.yesterday and today i have 2 no starts:1 hp leak ,1 hp pump,1 no start cold: ficm. 1 2010 ambulance no start hot: dummy plug leak.1 # 2 injector failure and the no start cold has blown headgaskets as well. all different years but i see more 04-06. and the week is just getting started. the good news is these engines can be made to last and be reliable but it involves much time and $ and most mods needed are not leagal. good luck.


Thats good news for your buisness!! Most mods not legal though? I think basically the egr delete is the main 1. But speaking of that then they do make a egr that keeps it legal but dont have to worry about failure ever again.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

ultimate plow;1441437 said:


> buy a cummins haha kidding anything but a 6.0??????? checked off


Yup, junk. Proven junk.


----------



## ultimate plow

H&HPropertyMait;1441452 said:


> Yup, junk. Proven junk.


Add another post to that 500 mark! Thanks for the knowledge pal


----------



## RepoMan1968

H&HPropertyMait;1441452 said:


> Yup, junk. Proven junk.


Certainly not junk . *Just expensive to maintain .*Which most people who own a diesel ,dont know anything about them . Especially oil , coolant maintainance.
..once again


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

ultimate plow;1441456 said:


> Add another post to that 500 mark! Thanks for the knowledge pal


Read my other posts I'm highly educated in diesel and personally have experience with the 6 liter, read a little bit pal, I've posted up plenty of facts. If you need diesel questions answered ask, if you're going to be a ***** don't expect anything less then that in return. So read all the pages in this post then come talk wise guy. Jesus some people these days.


----------



## dfd9

ultimate plow;1441456 said:


> Add another post to that 500 mark! Thanks for the knowledge pal


Says the guy who doesn't know how to multi-quote and just had 6 or 7 posts in one thread.

After all, we all know that post count is directly equal to intelligence.


----------



## RepoMan1968

H&HPropertyMait;1441460 said:


> Read my other posts I'm highly educated in diesel and personally have experience with the 6 liter, read a little bit pal, I've posted up plenty of facts. If you need diesel questions answered ask, if you're going to be a ***** don't expect anything less then that in return. So read all the pages in this post then come talk wise guy. Jesus some people these days.


heresay what can you do . My friends cousins uncle had one . . . . . .


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RepoMan1968;1441465 said:


> heresay what can you do . My friends cousins uncle had one . . . . . .


We have 5 at the concrete side of the business.... Soo I'm not sure what your problem is. Hahah


----------



## ultimate plow

H&HPropertyMait;1441460 said:


> Read my other posts I'm highly educated in diesel and personally have experience with the 6 liter, read a little bit pal, I've posted up plenty of facts. If you need diesel questions answered ask, if you're going to be a ***** don't expect anything less then that in return. So read all the pages in this post then come talk wise guy. Jesus some people these days.


Im being an a******???? Look man I may have commented on your trucks saying nice stuff, not sure but iv seen ur pic thread. I know for a fact you commented in my picture thread saying Nice vehicles with the majority of them being 6.0s.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

ultimate plow;1441470 said:


> Im being an a******???? Look man I may have commented on your trucks saying nice stuff, not sure but iv seen ur pic thread. I know for a fact you commented in my picture thread saying Nice vehicles with the majority of them being 6.0s.


Yeah they are nice trucks, when and If they run. Appreciate the comments just don't see the need to post up some crap about post count and what not.


----------



## Plowtoy

dfd9;1441464 said:


> Says the guy who doesn't know how to multi-quote and just had 6 or 7 posts in one thread.
> 
> After all, we all know that post count is directly equal to intelligence.


I was thinking the same thing about the multi-post. 

Oh yeah, I have a pretty low post count vs length of time on the site, I always wondered if I was an idiot:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ultimate plow

dfd9;1441464 said:


> Says the guy who doesn't know how to multi-quote and just had 6 or 7 posts in one thread.
> 
> After all, we all know that post count is directly equal to intelligence.


Sorry my computer skills arnt good enough for you


----------



## dfd9

ultimate plow;1441477 said:


> Sorry my computer skills arnt good enough for you


Just pointing out your hypocrisy.

Have a nice day.


----------



## RepoMan1968

be better if we were arguing about who got the most snow , but


----------



## ultimate plow

Plowtoy;1441475 said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the multi-post.
> 
> Oh yeah, I have a pretty low post count vs length of time on the site, I always wondered if I was an idiot:laughing::laughing:


After hours snowplowing I love you but what happens when it snow during the day???


----------



## ultimate plow

dfd9;1441481 said:


> Just pointing out your hypocrisy.
> 
> Have a nice day.


No you have a better one. I think I pissed off the 6.0 haters and stired the pot and this may be the first thread of me wasting my time. Havent seen snow


----------



## ultimate plow

H&HPropertyMait;1441474 said:


> Yeah they are nice trucks, when and If they run. Appreciate the comments just don't see the need to post up some crap about post count and what not.


When and if they run ha?? Ill be watching out for you now. I officially have my first enemie on PS


----------



## Plowtoy

ultimate plow;1441484 said:


> After hours snowplowing I love you but what happens when it snow during the day???


I love you too man!! If it "SNOW" during the day, I go out and plow or call my subs out if I can't get out. IT'S ALL GOOD!!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

ultimate plow;1441488 said:


> When and if they run ha?? Ill be watching out for you now. I officially have my first enemie on PS


It's a joke man. Take a pill. Whys everyone so serious lol


----------



## dieseltech

Everyone has their opinion of the 6.0. Me personally, i love mine. Ive also owned a 12v and 24v cummins as well as an 04 duramax. I have had problems with each and accept that it is ultimately inevitable... For me the ford has sevrved and met my needs best as my dd and work truck. I still own a 24v cummins that is strictly for pulling but at the end of the day it is all about what suits you best.


----------



## MickiRig1

I can say without a doubt I am not a 6.0 hater! I just wish they put more thought and materials into the build! My normal assigned 7.3 ambulance was in for service for the last 3 days. I had a 6.0 unit for 44 hours in 3 days. I can't say enough about how well the engine and tranny work so well together! Like I said before it's truly a drivers engine. It spools quickly and is always in the right gear for the terrain.Tip in is perfect, no searching for gears and smooth down shifts.


----------



## rcn971

I bought my 04' after being warned because I could not locate another 7.3 outfitted how I needed it with under 150k. Anyway, it had a synister egr delete already done, so I took my chances. Bought it in FLA and drove it home to NJ.....no issues(1200 miles). Had it completely serviced when I got home.....after driving it approximately an additional 200 miles the POS just shut down yesterday while driving down the road. Had to tow it. Everything points to STC fitting.....but that will not throw a code. I have had several 7.3's and yes they have gone down and needed repairs, but never once has one just shut down and stranded me like that, especially with no warning......running fine and then just dead. 6.0 is giant POS and mine will be for sale as soon as I get it fixed.


----------



## drp

how much you want for it?


----------



## Plowtoy

rcn971;1445879 said:


> I bought my 04' after being warned because I could not locate another 7.3 outfitted how I needed it with under 150k. Anyway, it had a synister egr delete already done, so I took my chances. Bought it in FLA and drove it home to NJ.....no issues(1200 miles). Had it completely serviced when I got home.....after driving it approximately an additional 200 miles the POS just shut down yesterday while driving down the road. Had to tow it. Everything points to STC fitting.....but that will not throw a code. I have had several 7.3's and yes they have gone down and needed repairs, but never once has one just shut down and stranded me like that, especially with no warning......running fine and then just dead. 6.0 is giant POS and mine will be for sale as soon as I get it fixed.


Sounds like your IPR (injector pressure regulator) failed. Its about a $200. part/fix if you do it your self. Its located under the turbo on the HPOP on the drivers side. You will need a special socket (like a giant 02 sensor socket) to remove it, but its not a bad job. Ive replaced several on 6.0s.


----------



## rcn971

That's what I planned on checking first after doing a little google searching today. Managed to find a list of things to check and that seems to be the easiest to check first. As far as selling goes drp, make me an offer....it's an 04' F550 4x4 crew cab xlt with a 9" Reading utility body automatic with 114k. Whatever your offer is add $5k if you want the 9' Boss plow that has never seen a snow storm yet. And it also has (6) brand new tires as well....literally 10 miles on them. Oops, meant to say that the first thing I will be checking is the ICP sensor....then check IPR and STC fitting.


----------



## rcn971

How do you determine if IPR has failed?


----------



## damian

you better get some one to plug into that thing and get codes and data,diagnosing a stall/ no start on a 6.0 without a good scan tool can be very time consuming and needlessly costly.check fuel pressure first, monitor cranking icp,ficm main voltage and sync yes/no. if you do have low or no icp you need to find out if you have no base engine oil pressure,a high pressure leak,bad icp regulator,or a failed hp pump. note:a high pressure leak wont usually shut a 6.0 down mid run,same withl an icp sensor. good luck.


----------



## doyles

i had a 2004 f250 with a 6.0 diesel.last winter i was sitting at a light and it just shut down. so i had it towed to the ford dealer. they diagnosed it the i think its called a high voltage driver for the fuel injectors. they said it takes 12 volts and turns it up to 48 volts. it sits on top of the valve cover and its about a 1200 dollar fix.
the parts around 800 then they say they have to program it.
i would rather replace this part for 1200 than a HPOP. if that part went out on you then your looking at some big money.


----------



## rcn971

It was scanned....the only codes that came up were EGR related as a result of the EGR delete kit. So I am looking for something that will shut the motor down, no restart....but will turn over and run for a few moments when sprayed while never throwing a code.


----------



## damian

You got codes but no data : cranking icp needs to be over 500,cam\crank sync yes, ficm main voltage over 45v prefer 48v. you should have also done key on engine off test and injector buzz tests before data.then, fuel pressure test if all scan tool tests dont give up problem. good luck.


----------



## Gdogg

rcn971;1446180 said:


> How do you determine if IPR has failed?


It won't start, you will not have enough ICP (500 psi) to fire the injectors. 
Its not that common to fail, I have seen 1 fail in about 50 no starts that I have fixed.


----------



## rcn971

Mechanic used snap on CPU. Cranking pressure was 638


----------



## Gdogg

rcn971;1446795 said:


> Mechanic used snap on CPU. Cranking pressure was 638


638 psi of ICP is enough, you should see 150-160 RPM's cranking, FICM voltage 45+volts, and 50 psi + fuel pressure, 95% of the no starts are missing one of those.


----------



## rcn971

Will go through the rest of that tomorrow. Thanks for help


----------



## MickiRig1

You guys seem to know your stuff about the 6.0
Which is sad, because with what people paid for the diesel engine upgrade. They should not have to fix it or have to buy the tools to diagnose it! I always thought the idea of a diesel was longevity and low maintenance! I love to fix and diagnose stuff. But to have to fix a high dollar engine seems to be a ripoff to me.


----------



## rcn971

FICM LP 11v
FICM MP 47.5v
FICM VP 11.5v
FICM Sync no
cranking rpm 136 (will try again while hooked to charger)

ICP Voltage key on .25v
ICP Voltage cranking .63 (345psi) *low....hopefully this is problem
ICP DSD pressure cranking 1245psi

This data would lead me to believe ICP is no good, although it will not start with it unplugged.


----------



## Plowtoy

rcn971;1446180 said:


> How do you determine if IPR has failed?


Your symptoms match up exactly to what I have experienced with a faulty IPR. You said the vehicle was running flawlessly and at the next moment, nothing, just dead. I have had several do this to me when they fail, most of the time they fail on decel from freeway or country highway speeds, that has been my experience anyway. I had the first one fail, towed to the dealer, diagnosed as a bad IPR, repaired and back up and running (i dont remember the cost). Every other one has been fixed by me changing the IPR in our shop when the symptoms are what you have described. I dont disagree with the other posts of taking it in or properly diagnosing it, but if your feeling lucky, I think I would change it.If you told me that you have extended crank times but it will start, I would tell you there are some o-rings under the valve covers that fail and cause the oil pressure to take longer to build up.


----------



## rcn971

ha.....that was exactly how it died......decel from highway to exit ramp


----------



## dfd9

Dang, these engines are reliable. 

And easy to diagnose.


----------



## damian

ok, you have some icp cranking,you need to air test the hp system to check for leaks,replace the icp sensor with an a fitting and apply shop air to the rail and listen for leaks with the oil fill stem off a little leak is normal, if you remove the air fitting and air still bleeds out of the test fitting for a few seconds that is a good sign. if that passes ok replace the icp regulator. if that doesnt do it you need an hp pump. the ford procedure wants you to remove both valve covers air check then install dummy fittings to dead head the hp pump branch tube ,all too much work . my way works fine.


----------



## rcn971

Well, looks like I got pretty lucky. I got all silly after Plowtoy described the exact same symptom, so I took a chance and replaced the IPR and whammo....started right up and runs fine! Thank you guys for all the help!! My mechanic would have never touched it if I hadn't taken the initiative and started performing tests on my own, which I couldn't have done without the help. The screen had a little crack in the center and also a very small amount of debris on it as well. So for now it's all good and ready to work again....if we ever get snow this year.....lol.


----------



## franksegel

THEGOLDPRO;1426701 said:


> Dont be lazy do a search. Actually just go on google and type in 6.0 problems and have fun reading.


Yes I am agree with you. You can search it in Google. You can find all the solution.


----------



## Plowtoy

rcn971;1449027 said:


> Well, looks like I got pretty lucky. I got all silly after Plowtoy described the exact same symptom, so I took a chance and replaced the IPR and whammo....started right up and runs fine! Thank you guys for all the help!! My mechanic would have never touched it if I hadn't taken the initiative and started performing tests on my own, which I couldn't have done without the help. The screen had a little crack in the center and also a very small amount of debris on it as well. So for now it's all good and ready to work again....if we ever get snow this year.....lol.


GREAT!!! Glad to hear you got it going. I had a feeling that's all it needed. I was going to tell you about the screen also. Every one I have replaced has had a damaged or loose screen on them. AGAIN, I wont tell anyone that the 6.0 is a perfect engine, but they are really not that bad IMO. Good luck!! Dave


----------



## Plowtoy

dfd9;1447633 said:


> Dang, these engines are reliable.
> 
> And easy to diagnose.


YUUUUUUUP!!Thumbs Up


----------



## ultimate plow

dfd9;1447633 said:


> Dang, these engines are reliable.
> 
> And easy to diagnose.


IMO if you have some common sense these are great engines


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

ultimate plow;1455300 said:


> IMO if you have some common sense these are great engines


Common sense will tell you to stay away lol


----------



## big_stroker

H&HPropertyMait;1455432 said:


> Common sense will tell you to stay away lol


Where is the "Like" button at?? Thumbs Up


----------



## dfd9

ultimate plow;1455300 said:


> IMO if you have some common sense these are great engines *to stay away from*





H&HPropertyMait;1455432 said:


> Common sense will tell you to stay away lol


Fixed it for both of you. Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

6.0's are great, buy them for a few thousand less than the other diesels, spend those thousands to upgrade them, and have a nice running truck that is a beast.


----------



## dieseltech

This is a pointless arguement...you will never win on either side


----------



## plowguy43

dieseltech;1455492 said:


> This is a pointless arguement...you will never win on either side


Very true. It seems those who have had problems have a lot of problems which obviously causes them to hate the motor. Then there's those who never had an issue and love the motor because let's face it, when a 6.0 runs well its a great diesel engine. And tuned its an animal.

I wouldn't hestitate to buy one with a clean Oasis.


----------



## dieseltech

I agree. And mine is tuned and it is a monster but very tame everyday driving


----------



## RepoMan1968

change the oil every 3k . use rev-x additive 
change the fuel filters every 10k
keep air filter clean 
delete egr
drive it hard , dont let soot and carbon build up.


----------



## mustangman02232

plowguy43;1455607 said:


> Very true. It seems those who have had problems have a lot of problems which obviously causes them to hate the motor. Then there's those who never had an issue and love the motor because let's face it, when a 6.0 runs well its a great diesel engine. And tuned its an animal.
> 
> I wouldn't hestitate to buy one with a clean Oasis.


all you really need is a coolant filter and swapping coolant to the big truck stuff, syn oil really is best and all ive ever run, technically the ford filters and fuel additive should be done one whatever you drive IMO. never had an injector problem, I did loose the alternator which took out the FICM,* HOWEVER* my scanguage alerted me of problems before I was ever stranded, same with my oil cooler. Im about to turn 100k on mine, i got it for a steal 3 years ago, it has never left me stranded motor wise (had rear brakes seize up, got a ride home on the low bed), will do 20 mpg empty, out pull a honda civic with a bob cat in tow, and run 13s in the quarter mile. and im on stock heads, out of my 3 trucks, it has been the most well rounded fun/work/play vehicle ive ever had, which allmost irritates me because when I baught it I was hoping to have to do work on it for a tax write off:realmad:

the biggest thing is, a 6.0 is NOT a 7.3.

I do have one problem with my truck, Matt at gearhead has made it hard for me to keep rear tires on the truck


----------



## ddb maine

Man I love reading these types of conversations. Some of these comments are priceless. We've got some witty guys on this forum. When I first saw this pop up I said "hah!, staying away from that one!" now I'm glad I've read most of it. This is better than most of the lame Found On Road Dead comments.

Lets see how many more good ones we can get.

I think a clean oasis is a good start, but its more just dumb luck than that. Some 6.0l have 200k+ on them and have never skipped a beat, some were DEAD after 20k. some have 100k on them and have 800 hp. some have 40k and couldn't make 200hp if they needed to. So I guess to answer the original title,

6.0L GOOD? OR BAD?
*YEAP*


----------



## damian

ford bought back over 3000 6.0 trucks in the northeast alone ,the 6.0 warranty fights ended ford and internationals engine relationship,an entire industry was founded on 6.0 reliability enhancement parts, the 6.0 singlehandedly reversed the no gas engine in ambulance service rules. no aftermarket warranty on the market warrants 6.0 headgasket,egr system,or fuel system. the 6.0 is certainly not alone in the expensive to repair out of warranty diesel catagory,this is what is leading the popular drive back to gas. just the facts ma'am.


----------



## ddb maine

damian;1460310 said:


> ford bought back over 3000 6.0 trucks in the northeast alone ,the 6.0 warranty fights ended ford and internationals engine relationship,an entire industry was founded on 6.0 reliability enhancement parts, the 6.0 singlehandedly reversed the no gas engine in ambulance service rules. no aftermarket warranty on the market warrants 6.0 headgasket,egr system,or fuel system. the 6.0 is certainly not alone in the expensive to repair out of warranty diesel catagory,this is what is leading the popular drive back to gas. just the facts ma'am.


They did build the 6.4l as well. it didnt end with the 6.0l. they might have been really really mad at each other. 
but they did try again.

I would believe the ambulance thing. these babies do not like idling for a long time. yes diesels are very expensive to repair.


----------



## plowguy43

damian;1460310 said:


> ford bought back over 3000 6.0 trucks in the northeast alone ,the 6.0 warranty fights ended ford and internationals engine relationship,an entire industry was founded on 6.0 reliability enhancement parts, the 6.0 singlehandedly reversed the no gas engine in ambulance service rules. no aftermarket warranty on the market warrants 6.0 headgasket,egr system,or fuel system. the 6.0 is certainly not alone in the expensive to repair out of warranty diesel catagory,this is what is leading the popular drive back to gas. just the facts ma'am.


Its hard to justify a $7,000 premium for a diesel in a new truck purchase when the gas engine is putting out 400HP and nearly the same amount of torque. I'd think that also has something to do with it with regards to our current economy and fuel prices.


----------



## mustangman02232

damian;1460310 said:


> ford bought back over 3000 6.0 trucks in the northeast alone ,the 6.0 warranty fights ended ford and internationals engine relationship,an entire industry was founded on 6.0 reliability enhancement parts, the 6.0 singlehandedly reversed the no gas engine in ambulance service rules. no aftermarket warranty on the market warrants 6.0 headgasket,egr system,or fuel system. the 6.0 is certainly not alone in the expensive to repair out of warranty diesel catagory,this is what is leading the popular drive back to gas. just the facts ma'am.


fyi 06 and 07 6.0s had less warrenty claims then any year 7.3

personally if I ordered a brand new truck, it would have a 6.2 gasser in it

and realistically, neither side will ever win this argument... I just post my .02 and people can take it for what its worth


----------



## damian

Ford sued navistar claiming navistar was not paying their share of over 1 billion$ in 6.0 warranty claims. After filing suit in 07 ford deducted 160 million from invoices due navistar,navistar counter sued,the 6.4 was already in the pipeline, it's a complicated issue involving breach of contract and other issues, but over 1 billion in warranty is unprecedented. google ford vs navistar lawsuit for fun. Reguardless of opinion,history will place the 6.0 squarely next to the Olds 5.7 diesel and GM's toroflow diesel. as consumer disasters. I must marvel at the inovations brought forth by the powerstroke designs and dream of how great the 6.0 could have been without the egr system,more headbolts,better h.p. oil system sealing more robust injectors, and better service/install packaging, I suppose i just described a 7.3.


----------



## MickiRig1

What kills me is why would you not fix the problems when identified? I bet the first year they could of fixed the issues! When it's running right it's a great engine! Ambulances idle constantly. In a 12 hour shift my unit idles 4 hours on scene or at a post area. We drive them like we stole them but they still have problems.


----------



## buddy4781

05 or newer are good, you just need to work it don't drive it like a car


----------



## damian

Bottom line is people drive how they need to drive and use their vehicles how they need to use them,engines need to work with current fuel,in real world conditions, without additives,and all kinds of special treatment. the japs do it with hino (toyota) trucks. we should be able to do it too. As a side note, I see more 05 thru 10 6.0 than anything but it may be that there is more of them out there,I seldom see an 03 for egr or h.p. leaks. and yes there are 2008- 2010 6.0 they used them in vans.


----------



## doyles

damian
well why is it 
it seems like the 6.0 was out and they must have figured out and fixed the problems. 
because you said the 06 on had hardly any problems
why did they stop producing of this motor.
for what you can buy these trucks for even the 05-07 its is hard to justify buying an 
old 7.3.
i want to buy another truck and i want a diesel if your plowing is there enough rpms to
keep the turbo clean?


----------



## dfd9

buddy4781;1462175 said:


> 05 or newer are good, you just need to work it don't drive it like a car


Again with the misinformation. 2 of my 3 are '05s and have had problems. Many and expensive.



damian;1462328 said:


> Bottom line is people drive how they need to drive and use their vehicles how they need to use them,engines need to work with current fuel,in real world conditions, without additives,and all kinds of special treatment. the japs do it with hino (toyota) trucks. we should be able to do it too. As a side note, I see more 05 thru 10 6.0 than anything but it may be that there is more of them out there,I seldom see an 03 for egr or h.p. leaks. and yes there are 2008- 2010 6.0 they used them in vans.


Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner.


----------



## damian

Doyles, I never posted 06 and up 6.0 were ok you have me confused with another. 6.0 were discontinued because they could not pass the latest emissions standard,6.0 was replaced by the 6.4 which is based on the 6.0 with different fuel system[common rail] ,heads,and twin turbos and Dpf urea system.to mention a few. You can buy 6.0 cheap but you must be prepared to pay for likely expensive repairs and modifications.


----------



## doyles

DAMIAN
i'am sorry for the confusion. i'am glad thu i asked. i do not want to buy something 
i will have to put a bunch of money into.
so i'am back to my original idea ether a 2000-2003 ford f350 with the 7.3
or a 2000-2002 dodge ram 2500 with a cummins


----------



## 4wydnr

You have to be carefull with the vp44 cummins. If the lift pump gets weak it can lead to issues with the injection pump.


----------



## doyles

4wydnr;1462617 said:


> You have to be carefull with the vp44 cummins. If the lift pump gets weak it can lead to issues with the injection pump.


4wydnr
what years is this lift pump used. if i plan on buying a cummins what year should i shoot for
thanks


----------



## 87chevy

damian;1462535 said:


> Doyles, I never posted 06 and up 6.0 were ok you have me confused with another. 6.0 were discontinued because they could not pass the latest emissions standard,6.0 was replaced by the 6.4 which is based on the 6.0 with different fuel system[common rail] ,heads,and twin turbos and Dpf urea system.to mention a few. You can buy 6.0 cheap but you must be prepared to pay for likely expensive repairs and modifications.


It has sequential turbos.. Not twin turbos....


----------



## plowguy43

doyles;1462634 said:


> 4wydnr
> what years is this lift pump used. if i plan on buying a cummins what year should i shoot for
> thanks


99-2002 24v's. Not unreliable, you just need to keep an eye on fuel pressure with a simple gauge.


----------



## mustangman02232

plowguy43;1462683 said:


> 99-2002 24v's. Not unreliable, you just need to keep an eye on fuel pressure with a simple gauge.


simple guages can let you know whats going on with a 6.0 to before you have problems.



doyles;1462569 said:


> DAMIAN
> i'am sorry for the confusion. i'am glad thu i asked. i do not want to buy something
> i will have to put a bunch of money into.
> so i'am back to my original idea ether a 2000-2003 ford f350 with the 7.3
> or a 2000-2002 dodge ram 2500 with a cummins


i have $900 into my 6.0 for an egr delete and did the oil cooler while i was in there and ive had it for more then 3 years with 100k, all diesels have their own sets of issues, if you want something cheap and to run everytime buy a gas job/V10, diesels arent cheap period. I had a 25k budget when i baught mine, found it in 09 for 18.5, buddy just baught an 06 for 13k with 110k on it and so far so good.

if you can find a deal on a 7.3 absolutely go for it, but I personally refuse to pay the same price as a 99 250k plus truck that needs 3k in rust repair when i can get an 05-07 with low milage for the same price, and if you do know do know what to look for you can a decent one for a decent price. $150 scanguage, $100 coolant filter and doing basic PMs on trucks can go a long way,


----------



## damian

Aha you got me 87 chevy,I hope I didnt confuse anybody else.


----------



## 4wydnr

doyles;1462634 said:


> 4wydnr
> what years is this lift pump used. if i plan on buying a cummins what year should i shoot for
> thanks


The vp44 is the injection pump and like plowguy43 said you mainly just need a fuel pressure gauge to make sure the lift pump is supplying enough fuel. That's what I understand of those motors.

Personally I'm a big fan of the 12 valve cummins. So from 89-98, but I'm tired of electronic controls and the issues they can bring so my mindset is keep it simple. On the other hand the 03-07 common rail cummins motor can are supposed to be pretty good. I seem to recall a certain year or 2 having injector issues but I'm not positive on that.

After blowing up the "bulletproof" 7.3 last year I'm about done with powerstrokes. I figure if I went through their good motor I won't have much luck with the questionable motor. However my dad's 6.7 powerstroke seems to be decent but time will tell. I'm going to go back to the basics with my next truck mechanical injection with no emissions garbage like a diesel was meant to be. Efficient, simple, powerful and long lasting.


----------



## doyles

mustangman02232;1462758 said:


> simple guages can let you know whats going on with a 6.0 to before you have problems.
> 
> i have $900 into my 6.0 for an egr delete and did the oil cooler while i was in there and ive had it for more then 3 years with 100k, all diesels have their own sets of issues, if you want something cheap and to run everytime buy a gas job/V10, diesels arent cheap period. I had a 25k budget when i baught mine, found it in 09 for 18.5, buddy just baught an 06 for 13k with 110k on it and so far so good.
> 
> if you can find a deal on a 7.3 absolutely go for it, but I personally refuse to pay the same price as a 99 250k plus truck that needs 3k in rust repair when i can get an 05-07 with low milage for the same price, and if you do know do know what to look for you can a decent one for a decent price. $150 scanguage, $100 coolant filter and doing basic PMs on trucks can go a long way,


this is why if i buy a ford i was thinking about a 6.0. the price for the price and body work for a 7.3 i could buy a nice 6.0 2005-2007.
also thanks for the response on the cummins. but its the same thing to find a old 12v or even anything before 2002 its going to need body work be better with something newer.


----------



## 4wydnr

Who says the 12 valve has to be in an old truck?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

4wydnr;1463393 said:


> Who says the 12 valve has to be in an old truck?


didnt Ford make a 12v Cummins in 78??? pretty sure, i might be wrong on the year


----------



## 4wydnr

Nope, 77 one year only!


----------



## Mark13

4wydnr;1463656 said:


> Nope, 77 one year only!


I want one!


----------



## doyles

in case of confusion i'am sorry. when i was talking about the cummins i was referring to a dodge truck.


----------



## 4wydnr

There's no confusion I have a 77 Ford that I put a 12 valve cummins in. Thinking my next daily driver will be a newer Ford with a similar setup.

Back on track I've heard a lot of good things about the 03-07 24v dodge cummins trucks. And it seems like the 6.0 can be good with a few modifications.


----------



## doyles

4wydnr;1464029 said:


> There's no confusion I have a 77 Ford that I put a 12 valve cummins in. Thinking my next daily driver will be a newer Ford with a similar setup.
> 
> Back on track I've heard a lot of good things about the 03-07 24v dodge cummins trucks. And it seems like the 6.0 can be good with a few modifications.


thank you 4wydnr
i didn't know if you miss under stood me or was joking with me.
so i guess i was the confused one.


----------



## 87chevy

Could always try to find a 03 7.3.... Newer looks with a reliable motor...


----------



## plowguy43

A lot of people call the 04-05 Cummin's the best year for them - you get the 5.9 HO Motors with the Common Rail injection, with the 48RE tranny, plus you get the older interior which many believe is more comfortable then the 06-09 Dodge Truck interiors, along with less electronics to go wrong. 

As for the Ford, you get the coil front suspension with the 05+ trucks which rides much nicer than the leaf spring 99-04's (7.3's) along with a slightly upgraded interior.

I wouldn't hestitate (personally) on buying a 6.0 with a clean Oasis- which has been said multiple times in this thread.

I also don't want to start a war here, but we had nothing but problems with the 7.3 that was in our shuttle bus at work (2002 E350). We sold it with 40,000 miles on it because we were dumping so much money into it.


----------



## doyles

i think if i find a good priced 05-06 6.0 with a clean oasis then i will go that way.
but if the price on a 04-05 cummins is better than i'll go that way
both brands have there pluses and minuses


----------



## mustangman02232

doyles;1464753 said:


> i think if i find a good priced 05-06 6.0 with a clean oasis then i will go that way.
> but if the price on a 04-05 cummins is better than i'll go that way
> *both brands have there pluses and minuses*


i dont see the hard point in putting a fuel additive in every so often (once or every other tank) and using factory filters, I would be doing that on any diesel, all i can say is a coolant filter and clean coolant is a must, and make sure your batterys are allways charged, the alternator is allways putting out what it should be, which should keep the ficm happy, which in turns keeps the injectors happy, a scanguage for $150 really is your best investment, but an oil cooler is not going to go bad over night, so I would check it when you buy but its not like it needs to be monitered or it could blow up over night.

my 90 had a short block put in at 80k, was looking at a 96 at one point that was supposed to need one injector, but realized how much of a pain in the ass it was to deal with whiney emploees so I just kept it to a friend and I and didnt need the extra truck, but it had a motor done, my buddy ended up buying it and did 8 injectors an Hpop, new turbo, plus all the rust crap at 250k, turned the 4500 truck I thought was a deal into an allmost $11000 truck....not including the body

a 6.0 is the last decent diesel that you can legally make run good, and when you get a GOOD running 6.0 with the power and fuel economy, you wont want to go back to a 7.3. Just DO YOUR RESEARCH, drive atleast 3 of them before you buy one, check oasis, carfax temp deltas etc, make sure you cold start it at the dealer to see how it turns over. thank you Al gore, my next truck will have a gasser in it at this point,


----------



## james.j.smith

does anyone know how i can get a oasis report? also does the report show if the truck was in for routine maintenance?


----------



## MatthewG

Im going to look at an 06 ford diesel this weekend. If its priced right Im trading in my 00 7.3 and 04 Chevy


----------



## Plowtoy

MatthewG;1469256 said:


> Im going to look at an 06 ford diesel this weekend. If its priced right Im trading in my 00 7.3 and 04 Chevy


Sounds like a plan to me. I hope it all works out for you


----------



## MatthewG

MatthewG;1469256 said:


> Im going to look at an 06 ford diesel this weekend. If its priced right Im trading in my 00 7.3 and 04 Chevy


He wants way too much $30,900 and only $25,200 for my trades - super nice truck though


----------



## 4wydnr

That's a good looking truck but it does seem like a lot of money for a 6 year old truck.


----------



## eastcoastjava

Get used to these outrageous prices, in my area i see 12 year old trucks and guys are asking 10-12 k for a gasser with 100K+, god dam joke if you ask me. The biggest rip is guys on craigslist who are asking near sticker price for a 6 year old truck with 80K on it. Might as well as buy new now a days.


----------



## AidanR

This is my first diesel of any kind & I have questions. My 07 F350 has dual batteries, after my truck was stolen I had a major alarm installed & my battery runs down every 2 weeks or so. Am I correct in thinking that battery #1 on the drivers side is for all the electrical gadgets & battery #2 on the passenger side is for the engine? I think the guys who installed my alarm had no idea either & chose the closest battery which runs down after the truck sits for a week or more without driving. Any ideas???

Also I've had ford f150's before but is it me or is it normal for the plastic to break inside the dash when you rotate the air vent or go to plug in a cell charger? Man it seams like all vehicles are made with thin ****** plastic. This ain't SUPER DUTY to me! I love my truck & after the guys at dodge insulted me when I went in to buy a truck from them they'll NEVER get a penny from me!


----------



## wewille

AidanR;1476274 said:


> This is my first diesel of any kind & I have questions. My 07 F350 has dual batteries, after my truck was stolen I had a major alarm installed & my battery runs down every 2 weeks or so. Am I correct in thinking that battery #1 on the drivers side is for all the electrical gadgets & battery #2 on the passenger side is for the engine? I think the guys who installed my alarm had no idea either & chose the closest battery which runs down after the truck sits for a week or more without driving. Any ideas???
> 
> Also I've had ford f150's before but is it me or is it normal for the plastic to break inside the dash when you rotate the air vent or go to plug in a cell charger? Man it seams like all vehicles are made with thin ****** plastic. This ain't SUPER DUTY to me! I love my truck & after the guys at dodge insulted me when I went in to buy a truck from them they'll NEVER get a penny from me!


The batteries are wired in parallel. They act as one big battery. Your thinking is wrong. Also those alarms are all garbage. We have fixed so many due to incorrect installation its ridiculous. Most of the alarms are so finicky and cheap they are more of a pain than an aid. Roll up your windows and lock your doors. I f you have a decent ammeter and some electrical knowledge I can help you track down a potential parasitic draw. In most cases however the batteries are just junk.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

The 03 and 04 6.0's were bad. They started getting better in 2005. Very solid truck, very powerful. You won't be disappointed if you get a well maintained truck.


----------

